# A few of "Sonny" the Lace Monitor.



## imported_Varanus (Aug 4, 2013)

Just a few from today for those who asked. Canary yellow always washes out unfortunately?


----------



## Varanoidea (Aug 4, 2013)

Gorgeous and powerful looking monitor you got there.  How old?


----------



## wasgij (Aug 4, 2013)

Such a little hottie IV. When she's ready to pop out a couple of bubs... prepare to be hassled!


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 4, 2013)

Sonny is looking spectacular as usual


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. About a year and a half at roughly 900mm, so a while off breeding yet. Can't wait to see the outcome, though.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 4, 2013)

Darlyn said:


> Sonny is looking spectacular as usual



Thanks Lyn, where's Steve and his camera skills when I need him?


----------



## Albino93 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sooo jealous IV, that is one monitor I would love to see in person


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 4, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> Thanks Lyn, where's Steve and his camera skills when I need him?


He's down the street waiting for the Lobethal parade  But seriously you sure need him, ha ha ha


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 4, 2013)

What, dynamic action shots like this?




I have some really nice shots from that day that I cant post here but it was a great afternoon not going to the Lobethal Parade.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 4, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> What, dynamic action shots like this?
> 
> View attachment 294546



Not your fault Steve, you just didn't happen to catch her in one of her "dynamic action" moods! Great colour rendition BTW.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 4, 2013)

Darlyn said:


> He's down the street waiting for the Lobethal parade



First in, best dressed! ....maybe they'll let him wear the ATM suit this year?


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 4, 2013)

Funnily enough I was in Melbourne recently and a chap was telling how "magnificent" the parade was. After much mirth I discovered he'd never actually been to one. I on the other hand will never forget my wonderful evening spent there.


----------



## whyme (Aug 4, 2013)

Ohhhhhh! He looks FANTASTIC!!!!!!!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 4, 2013)

Darlyn said:


> I on the other hand will never forget my wonderful evening spent there.



Very large local lasses and a Chiropractor!...both work for me, I can say no more .


----------



## sharky (Aug 4, 2013)

Such a stunner!  Beautiful, beautiful lacie you've got there


----------

